# The German Shepherd Dog, Diane Morgan



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Picked up this book at Petco -along with GSDs for Dummies-. I'm only about 1/2 way through it, but I really like it so far. The begining goes into the history of GSDs in Germany, the US, and the UK. Very interesting and informative! Goes over the standards, feeding, grooming, training, health, and how to pick a breeder and pup. 

It comes with a free training DVD (Terra-Nova companion guide for Dog Care and Training) which I haven't yet watched, but will this evening.

Has anyone else read this?


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, it's good and a lot of good information. I like it better than the GSD for Dummies. I haven't watched the DVD yet but have been meaning to that ...


----------

